# balance



## Gavril

I believe that _tasapainottaa _means "balance" in the context of (for example) balancing two or more things with one's hands. However, does this word also mean "balance" in the sense of "balance oneself (on a ball, seesaw etc.)"? If not, how does one express the latter meaning?

K


----------



## sakvaka

The verbs are different.

tasapainottaa = to make sth balanced
*tasapainoilla* = to balance oneself


----------



## sakvaka

*Tasapainotella* is another option, but it is not as common as the one I suggested before.


----------

